# Not a 3M Sun Gun :)



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Got one of these...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270954441751#ht_758wt_1185

Great price - I got spare battery and bulb too just in case.

Will let you know how it goes. :thumb:


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Let us know how you get on! I'm very interested.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

OllieNeedham said:


> Let us know how you get on! I'm very interested.


I definitely will - friendly seller too.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like someone knocking up the DW Home made swirl spotter and making about £35 profit on each one :tumbleweed:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

yea looks like the b and q home brand drill case lol


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I made one of these.
Really liked the drill, so bought another one to use a drill :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bazves said:


> Looks like someone knocking up the DW Home made swirl spotter and making about £35 profit on each one :tumbleweed:


exactly..

they might need to watch out for 3M patent lawyers.... :tumbleweed:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah that looks like a DW member making a few quid! Fair play - i'll probably buy one as im useless with wires and i really want one!


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't care how he did it, but i think its a fair price and I don't wanna hassle making it myself.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

wow you have paid over the odds on that one matey! its a 5 minute job to convert a drill to a torch.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah somebody making a few quid there with the guide on DW, probably 30£ if you do it yourself.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this me or did I not read a very lengthy and very informative post from someone on here about the manufacture of these? Did the OP also say that he could do these to order.

I've been to bed a few times since reading so please excuse errors


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

The listing doesn't state that it comes with any warranty so if it breaks after a day then it's potentially money down the drain (assuming the purchaser can't fix it).


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Yeah that looks like a DW member making a few quid! Fair play - i'll probably buy one as im useless with wires and i really want one!


Cost me under £21 to make & it's so easy. Took me about 15 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

PrestigeChris said:


> wow you have paid over the odds on that one matey! its a 5 minute job to convert a drill to a torch.


You could be right, but the way I see it is that I have a 3M quality Sun Gun for a much cheaper price. I don't have to look for the right drill, buy the stuff and put it together. I just get it delivered - hassle free.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Fair play to the seller for making these and making a profit..
There seems to be loads of people who would actually rather buy one than pee about making one, I'm surprised there hasn't been a group buy on them lol


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought it'd be a major hassle to make one but glad I made my own one in the end. With using the 14.4V drill as per the seller there is no mods to do to the casing. The other thing being that with B&Q selling the bulb holder separately now its much easier. To be honest I think the instructional post could do with an update start to finish using the latest parts and remove all the stuff about connectors for cigarette lighter etc.

It was as easy as open case
cut the wires to the motor and prep the ends
I used block connectors to connect it to the bulb holder
fit the bulb
close the case

I was about £38 all in but do have a spare bulb

the only mistake I made was taking the directional slider out as I saw that in one of the guides but the trigger was just locking out and not going fully in


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, he wears specs and it looks like his neighbour drives a BMW 5 series.....:lol::lol:

Torch looks exactly like mine which is in black - made for c. £19 all in.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Fair play to someone using their brain to earn a few pennies on something. If we all worked for free the world would stop. 

Plus not everyone is techically minded and some like the ease of purchasing an item rather than making stuff themselves due to time or lack of knowledge.

Personally if anyone does want one I am willing to help them out for a few beer tokens or detailing products.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I made my own for about £20 but that's because I like pulling things apart and putting them back together :lol: But fair play to the guy for making them and selling them, and as for making a profit, that's perfectly reasonable, if we all made things and sold them for cost, the world would soon stop.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

btw the seller offered me 6 months warranty.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

does anyone know where to get the bulbs cheaply? Will make my own lol


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

masammut said:


> btw the seller offered me 6 months warranty.


Fair play. I thought there would be some warranty. I just see any note of it in his listing.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

aerodynamic18 said:


> does anyone know where to get the bulbs cheaply? Will make my own lol


http://www.svenlight.co.uk/index.php?cPath=24_26&osCsid=450387352b83b102163ed91912fa6772


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

aerodynamic18 said:


> does anyone know where to get the bulbs cheaply? Will make my own lol


http://www.svenlight.co.uk/index.php?cPath=24_26&osCsid=541dcbcc6c5bc367a32d6fea7ce2eb32


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

i take it its 35w but which 'K' and degrees do i need?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> Cost me under £21 to make & it's so easy. Took me about 15 minutes from start to finish.


Yeah i have read the post and im sure for electrically experienced folk it would be a piece of cake! However i have no idea about wiring/lighting/electrics and there is a price for convenience for me, so i'd be more inclined to buy one! Dont get me wrong, if someone offered to make me one for £30 i'd go for that too! However the 'added-value' of paying the £65 is worth it for me.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Pretty sure they recommend the 4700k D50 36deg bulb. Nothing stopping you using the B&Q 35W 12V bulb as well but they recommend for colour correction and I think a whiter light the solux is best

Jbirchy, I have no electrical training either, last electrical/electronics work I done was in physics about 18 years ago and even I managed it!


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

I have no issue with the guy making profit on selling these and understand why people would want to buy them.

But I have to say it really isn't hard to make. I*f you can change a plug, you can make the Swirl Spotter*


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry i should elaborate a bit, i could probably technically do it, but my patience is the problem. I would end up throwing it out the window in frustration of how stupid i am!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

He offers a spare bulb too, i doubt its the solux bulbs fron svenlight which are same as 3M use as they are £13.50 each in there own right which would eat more into his profit. Good on him for making a couple of quid but it really is a piece of p**s


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Lucky me i had someone make one for me... Not this guy like but it cost me £16.98 for a drill and a reduced lampfitting that the external cover was missing (the bit you don't use) so instead of £9... it was £4! BONUS 

Thanks to a fellow member for making this for me :thumb:


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

I made my own too, did not cost me anything, as I had everything from old stuff in the sealing...










Still works after being used aprox 2 months....


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Has anyone tried one yet .. it looks OK to me 

I see he accepts offers now, and his feedback shows one sold for £55


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

wanner69 said:


> He offers a spare bulb too, i doubt its the solux bulbs fron svenlight which are same as 3M use as they are £13.50 each in there own right which would eat more into his profit. Good on him for making a couple of quid but it really is a piece of p**s


I think it will be the bulbs from svenlight as he states they are the same bulbs 3M use, plus he's charging £20 delivered, so still making a profit.
As you say though, it's really easy to make, I made my own from the exact same drill he uses. 
As long as he's not in any legal trouble with 3M then fair play to him


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Have made the EXACT same unit for myself and a couple of other members. £65 is an inflated price, and everything else is also. BUT, although it can be made cheaply to use the proper bulb etc it costs a little more. That unit probably stands him at about £40 done. Are youngetting a spare battery with it or just the one?


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

If I was to buy the svenlight bulb and the drill, do I still need to buy something to connect the bulb to the drill aswell?

Can anyone point me in the direction of what's required please, thanks in advance!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

bildo said:


> If I was to buy the svenlight bulb and the drill, do I still need to buy something to connect the bulb to the drill aswell?
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of what's required please, thanks in advance!


You need a bulb holder as well.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

So if I got the drill, bulb and this:
http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/lighti...Q-Bulb-and-Connector-Kit-Eco-Halogen-10867758

Would that be all I'd require?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

bildo said:


> So if I got the drill, bulb and this:
> http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/lighti...Q-Bulb-and-Connector-Kit-Eco-Halogen-10867758
> 
> Would that be all I'd require?


I can send you a bulb holder as I have some spare.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Bill58 said:


> I can send you a bulb holder as I have some spare.


Top bloke right there :thumb:

Hopefully get this and the bulb soon and then I can get going!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The photo shows the unit has a CE certification, a potentially expensive business I am told. Possibly more expensive if not backed by conformity certification.

Top marks for initiative but I would be worried about the 3M legal department plus the CE markings


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I tried it out last weekend - Works a treat! my mate was shocked when his black BMW showed up with tons of swirls - he thought that he had a perfect paint job! lol

I'll try figure out how to take pictures of the swirls now and post them


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

masammut said:


> Well I tried it out last weekend - Works a treat! my mate was shocked when his black BMW showed up with tons of swirls - he thought that he had a perfect paint job! lol
> 
> I'll try figure out how to take pictures of the swirls now and post them


I know the weather isn't great lately, but has he not seen his car in the sun? :devil:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

anyone fancy popping a link back up to the diy/how to post on here for a lazy man please?
Thanks


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The bigger question is How can 3M still have the balls to charge so much for theirs? No one would bother DIY if they made it cheaper which it clearly can be.......


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

macmaw said:


> I know the weather isn't great lately, but has he not seen his car in the sun? :devil:


Well I live in Malta, where its always sunny - too sunny actually to see how bad the swirls really are. To me it seems that under the controlled lighting of the swirl spotter, the imperfections show up more.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

PaulN said:


> The bigger question is How can 3M still have the balls to charge so much for theirs? No one would bother DIY if they made it cheaper which it clearly can be.......


I agree - especially since they use the exact same solux bulbs!


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

PaulN said:


> The bigger question is How can 3M still have the balls to charge so much for theirs? No one would bother DIY if they made it cheaper which it clearly can be.......


Agreed, especially when they are not overly expensive for other things, maybe they thought they had a unique product


----------

